# sulla vendetta



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che in questa storia tu sei chiaramente vittima e lui carnefice, la vendetta è la cosa più stupida che si possa mettere in atto per alleviare le proprie sofferenze. E' stupida perché non dà alcun sollievo, anzi rischia di essere un boomerang. E' ancora più stupida quando coinvolge persone che in tutta questa storia non c'entrano assolutamente nulla come sua moglie.
> Vuoi dimostrare di essere migliore di lui? Dimenticalo e non cedere alla tentazione di rispondere alle sue telefonate, sms o eventuali mail. Le esperienze negative e le sofferenza servono per farci crescere. Seminando vento, raccoglierai solo tempesta.
> 
> Buscopann


----------

